# Mailing List Archive



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2001)

Folks,

A browsable and searchable archive has been set up for The Canadian Army Mailing List. You can visit the archive at http://cdnarmy.ca/cgi-bin/wilma/army-list (there is also a link on the main navigation bar at  http://CdnArmy.ca).

The existing archive will be updated every morning to include the previous day‘s traffic, and currently dates back to November of 1999.

If you have any problems or questions, please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (3 Sep 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Whilst having a online a gentleman told me that the "old list" is still extant on the internet.  He could not find the website address, but stated that there was much of interest on it.

Could anyone please help with this,

Yours,

Jock in Sydney


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2001)

Indeed!

There is a lengthy archive of old material here:

The Old War Diary

Note that you can also click on the "See more entries" at the bottom to go back as far as October 1998.

Further to that, there is an online archive of the Canadian Army Mailing List:

Mailing List Archives

However, recent months have not been archived properly, a problem I keep meaning to look into... (I haven‘t lost any of the information, so when I do fix the problem, the archives will be complete again...)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (3 Sep 2001)

Mr Bobbitt,

Many thanks, as my contact said there is quite a few interesting things on it.

Yours,
Jock in Sydney


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2002)

Folks,

I‘ve finally been able to piece things together to provide a reliable archive for the Canadian Army Mailing List.

Messages sent to the list will now automatically be posted to the Canadian Army Mailing List forum, here in The War Diary.

I am currently in the process of retroactively posting the mailing list archives back to November 1999, and should be done in a day or so.

There will undoubtedly be some minor issues with this, so please bear with me. If you have any questions, or find a problem, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Feb 2002)

I‘m finally done posting the over 8,000 historical mailing list entries. (Don‘t worry, I didn‘t do it by hand.    ).

We should be up to date, with any new list traffic automatically appearing here as well.

Cheers


----------

